# Umm..I found a...Pigeon???



## MizzEfron92 (Jul 31, 2006)

Hello,
well ok, today as my sister was pulling into our driveway I notice what seems to be a blackish, greyish, pigeon with shades of purple and green. I realized it wasnt flying away and didnt seem hurt. I told her to stop, got out and looked at the bird, he seemed ok, just walking around, so I decided to take him inside since its wings were clipped. He had a band. I tried to read it but it had no letters only numbers. I am assuming it is a pigeon, but Im not sure. What do I do???

P.S. Im in Long Island, hes in a very long clear box, with wild bird seed food I bought for him/her, and a cup of water.


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

Yeah, that's a pet pigeon. The numbers are a code, which tells you everything about the bird... Hopefully someone with former knowledge of bands and codes will reply and help you make out what the code says. Wild bird seed will be okay for the time being, but you may want to let the pigeon have a bit of excercise and sunlight. Is he tame? Are his droppings good? You may want to visit the "Poops...what do they really mean?" sticky in General Discussion to see some indepth pictures as well as read some good descriptions... It may sound odd, but it's essential to making sure this bird is in healthy condition.


----------



## MizzEfron92 (Jul 31, 2006)

thanks for replying, he seems friendly, he is somehwhat tame, Im guessing he is just scared of me npw, but maybe within a week or two he'll get used to me. The poops look normal.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

MizzEfron92 said:


> Hello,
> well ok, today as my sister was pulling into our driveway I notice what seems to be a blackish, greyish, pigeon with shades of purple and green. I realized it wasnt flying away and didnt seem hurt. I told her to stop, got out and looked at the bird, he seemed ok, just walking around, so I decided to take him inside since its wings were clipped. He had a band. I tried to read it but it had no letters only numbers. I am assuming it is a pigeon, but Im not sure. What do I do???
> 
> P.S. Im in Long Island, hes in a very long clear box, with wild bird seed food I bought for him/her, and a cup of water.



Hello and Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

Thank you for helping this pigeon. It must be a lost pet.

Does the bird look anything like the pictures on this link? Does it have white wattel above the nostrils? Pigeons can be white as well as many colors, and grey and black.

http://www.white-dove-releases.com/faq.htm

Please follow the information on this thread about stabilizing the bird, DO NOT release this bird.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822

Once he is warmed up you can give him the rehydration drink shown on this link, and then the seed.

Please list all the numbers on the band and we will see if there is any way to locate the owner. 

Please update us with the information.


----------



## MizzEfron92 (Jul 31, 2006)

well here is an update,
he seems to be eating and drinking fine, he basically seems normal. Since my digicam is not working, I took pics on my phone. here are the pics. I am sorry for the poor cellphone quality. Can someone verify if its a pigeon.


----------



## MizzEfron92 (Jul 31, 2006)

Also, I noticed it seems to like to stand on one place only.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

MizzEfron92 said:


> well here is an update,
> he seems to be eating and drinking fine, he basically seems normal. Since my digicam is not working, I took pics on my phone. here are the pics. I am sorry for the poor cellphone quality. Can someone verify if its a pigeon.


S/he sure is a pigeon and a very good looking one at that! Thanks for taking this lost soul in


----------



## MizzEfron92 (Jul 31, 2006)

Well a sad update, he/she flew away last night, hopefully he went home, but I wouldnt count on it, since his wings were sort of clipped but were growing back. I feel bad


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

Hopefully the pigeon flew somewhere where there is someone willing to help.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

MizzEfron92 said:


> Well a sad update, he/she flew away last night, hopefully he went home, but I wouldnt count on it, since his wings were sort of clipped but were growing back. I



Sorry to hear he is gone . How did he get out?

Lets pray for the best outcome for him, meanwhile I would check around the neighborhood to see if he is there, he couldn't have gone far with wings clipped.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

MizzEfron92 said:


> Hello,
> well ok, today as my sister was pulling into our driveway I notice what seems to be a blackish, greyish, pigeon with shades of purple and green. I realized it wasnt flying away and didnt seem hurt. I told her to stop, got out and looked at the bird, he seemed ok, just walking around, so I decided to take him inside since its wings were clipped. He had a band. I tried to read it but it had no letters only numbers. I am assuming it is a pigeon, but Im not sure. What do I do???
> 
> P.S. Im in Long Island, hes in a very long clear box, with wild bird seed food I bought for him/her, and a cup of water.


Mizz... you say there is a band on the bird, but it only has numbers, no letters? Are you sure? Can you look again and write down what the numbers are and/or be sure there aren't some letters there... and post the numbers/letters here? Does the band look like it snaps on or is it continuous?


----------



## MizzEfron92 (Jul 31, 2006)

ZigZagMarquis said:


> Mizz... you say there is a band on the bird, but it only has numbers, no letters? Are you sure? Can you look again and write down what the numbers are and/or be sure there aren't some letters there... and post the numbers/letters here? Does the band look like it snaps on or is it continuous?


I cant check anymore since he left while I was sleeping.


----------



## MizzEfron92 (Jul 31, 2006)

Trees Gray said:


> Sorry to hear he is gone . How did he get out?
> 
> Lets pray for the best outcome for him, meanwhile I would check around the neighborhood to see if he is there, he couldn't have gone far with wings clipped.


Probably the GREATEST update I will ever post, he came back to me...I have no clue why or how, but this afternoon I spotted him, and picked him up and took him back in. 
P.S. the band is now missing, I have no clue how it got off but its not there.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Are you sure it is the same bird?
Bands don't come off easy. 
Unless s/he went back to the owner and he took the band off and let her loose again.

Reti


----------



## MizzEfron92 (Jul 31, 2006)

I am positive, pigeons are a bit rare to see on my block.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for the update.

I'm so happy to hear the bird is back, thanks be to God.

PLEASE keep him secured and give us an update on how he is doing.


----------



## MizzEfron92 (Jul 31, 2006)

Trees Gray said:


> Thank you for the update.
> 
> I'm so happy to hear the bird is back, thanks be to God.
> 
> PLEASE keep him secured and give us an update on how he is doing.


I sure will.


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi MizzEfron92. Where on LI are you? If you need help of any kind, I'm in E Northport (home) & Farmingdale (work), cell# (631) 678-3461. There is also a WONDERFUL rehabber further out on LI (Hampton Bays) "Hampton Bays Wildlife Rescue Ctr" - Ginnie and/or Stacy @ (631) 728-4200. This is good info for any other Long Islanders - they ALWAYS answer their phone, 7 days/wk and they have a wealth of knowledge about pigeons.

Anyway, do you have any other pets? Is the pijie still able to escape from your house now? 

Thank you for taking this little one in...please keep us posted.


----------



## MizzEfron92 (Jul 31, 2006)

Rockie said:


> Hi MizzEfron92. Where on LI are you? If you need help of any kind, I'm in E Northport (home) & Farmingdale (work), cell# (631) 678-3461. There is also a WONDERFUL rehabber further out on LI (Hampton Bays) "Hampton Bays Wildlife Rescue Ctr" - Ginnie and/or Stacy @ (631) 728-4200. This is good info for any other Long Islanders - they ALWAYS answer their phone, 7 days/wk and they have a wealth of knowledge about pigeons.
> 
> Anyway, do you have any other pets? Is the pijie still able to escape from your house now?
> 
> Thank you for taking this little one in...please keep us posted.


I have parakeets, a fish, and a guinea pig. He/she is not able to escape anymore, and well if this doesnt sound selfish to you, I intend on keeping him/her as a pet. Is it bad if I do???


----------



## High.flyer (Mar 11, 2006)

It could be that someone doesn't want, it. Clipped it's wings and let it go afar. Then when it came back, saw it's crop full, thought someone rehabbed it and released it. Then took off the band so if a pigeon breeder sees it is not banded may want to keep it...


----------



## MizzEfron92 (Jul 31, 2006)

an update: he seems very stubborn and will peck at anyone who goes near him. I cant have him/her doing that as their are smaller children who wander around the house. Is there anything i can do to stop this?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

He is just beeing a normal pigeon (maybe even a male) just protecting himself, and/or his turf. 

Perhaps he needs a period of adjustment, but if you let him fly around the place he will continue to act like he owns the joint, if he is a male. Do you have a room where he can fly and occupy his time freely that the bird can occupy alone, or can you give him another large space of his own?


----------



## MizzEfron92 (Jul 31, 2006)

Trees Gray said:


> He is just beeing a normal pigeon (maybe even a male) just protecting himself, and/or his turf.
> 
> Perhaps he needs a period of adjustment, but if you let him fly around the place he will continue to act like he owns the joint, if he is a male. Do you have a room where he can fly and occupy his time freely that the bird can occupy alone, or can you give him another large space of his own?


His wings are clipped, but I do let him walk around the house. I want to get a flightsuit so I can take him outside without him attempting to escape.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

MizzEfron92 said:


> His wings are clipped, but I do let him walk around the house. I want to get a flightsuit so I can take him outside without him attempting to escape.



Are you talking about a harness? They aren't good for any real quality flight time and can cause problems for them. I would never use them on regular basis as they stress them out. Just allow the bird free flight time within the safety of an enclosed room, porch or aviary. I guess that means free walk time around the house..that is fine, as long as he is not free to roam outside.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

MizzEfron92 said:


> an update: he seems very stubborn and will peck at anyone who goes near him. I cant have him/her doing that as their are smaller children who wander around the house. Is there anything i can do to stop this?


Each pigeon has their own personality, and yes, some are "stubborn" and most will peck at someone who approaches them especially if it is in their home territory.

There really is nothing you can do to make them stop...just use common sense and keep children away from him or put him away when they are present. Children see a cute big bird, and they are going to want to catch it and cuddle it, something a pigeon might see as threatening.

I have 6 pet pigeons, and I would never allow my 4 year old grandson near most of them esepecially alone. 

Most of my male pigeons will peck at me when I reach inside to service their dishes because they see the hand as a different enity...not a part of you.

When they are freeflying, they will land on me and sometimes they will let me touch them and other times, my hand will be beat up. It doesn't bother me. I have accepted it.


----------



## MizzEfron92 (Jul 31, 2006)

My little sister was playing with him and he ran away, out of the house...AGAIN...I am so mad, maybe now I wont be lucky to find him again.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

MizzEfron92 said:


> My little sister was playing with him and he ran away, out of the house...AGAIN...I am so mad, maybe now I wont be lucky to find him again.


PLEASE go and look for him, he shouldn't have gone too far without flying. 

Perhaps you should find the bird a pemanent home now.


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

Dont let Anyone go near it withought you being there...


----------



## MizzEfron92 (Jul 31, 2006)

Well, it turns out he returned to my house, my door was open, he just flew right in. Lol, he just loves to scare me. And no I wont let anyone near him w/o me there.


----------



## MizzEfron92 (Jul 31, 2006)

Trees Gray said:


> PLEASE go and look for him, he shouldn't have gone too far without flying.
> 
> Perhaps you should find the bird a pemanent home now.


Noone I know will want a pidgeon. (Except myself)


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Where are you located? We may have someone near you that can take him so that you don't have to worry about him.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

MizzEfron92 said:


> Noone I know will want a pidgeon.



You need to keep your eye out on the bird at all times,when he isn't secured in a cage, and he shouldn't be wondering around by himself outside. You may not be so lucky again to get him back.

Please let us know where you are located and we will help you find a proper home for him.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I am not an expert, but this little bird appears that he could be a roller.

Maybe his wings were clipped because he was one of the unfortunate ones that hits the ground.

If I had a roller such as that, I would clip his wings.

Roller people what do you think. Does he look like a roller or tumbler.

Feather


----------



## MizzEfron92 (Jul 31, 2006)

Well, his wings were actually not clipped, and (please dont get angry) I let him go, he comes by everyday and I feed him and give him water, but he seems happier free than when I had him, I hope I did the right thing, I would have kept him, but I simply did not have all the time and space.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

MizzEfron92 said:


> Well, his wings were actually not clipped, and (please dont get angry) I let him go, he comes by everyday and I feed him and give him water, but he seems happier free than when I had him, I hope I did the right thing, I would have kept him, but I simply did not have all the time and space.


Well, may God help him. He came to you twice and you still let him go.
Rockie offered to help, you could have called her.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

MizzEfron92,

You didn't do the right thing  

If this pigeon does return to you again by some miraculous turn of fate, please safely the confine the bird, DO NOT let it go again, and please contact Rockie (Leslie) and get the bird to her. 

I really don't know how you can expect us not to be angry with you .. you are risking the life of this bird .. not once, but twice. If you are lucky enough and if the bird is lucky enough to get one more chance, please don't blow it.

Might I also ask if you are 14 years old? If so, I cannot imagine how you would not have the time to look after the bird .. the space, I could possibly understand.

Terry


----------



## MizzEfron92 (Jul 31, 2006)

He flew away from me, and I felt that he obviously did not want to be with me, I try to catch him and he flys, maybe I will catch him and If I do I will contact Leslie,


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

MizzEfron92 said:


> *He flew away from me*, and I felt that he obviously did not want to be with me, *I try to catch him and he flys*, maybe I will catch him and If I do I will contact Leslie,


That's quite a contrast from your statement in post #34.  

"_Well, his wings were actually not clipped, and (*please dont get angry*) *I let him go,* he comes by everyday and I feed him and give him water, but he seems happier free than when I had him, I hope I did the right thing, *I would have kept him, but I simply did not have all the time and space.*" _

Cindy


----------



## Wendyjf (Aug 7, 2006)

Oh no  poor birdy  

Now i don't know much about pigeons at all, but sometimes i think PEOPLE are more difficult to understand than any birds or animals. Why go to the trouble of posting requests for advice if you are just going to ignore the help offered?


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

MizzEfron92 said:


> He flew away from me, and I felt that he obviously did not want to be with me, I try to catch him and he flys, maybe I will catch him and If I do I will contact Leslie,


Mizz, please do call me anytime (631) 678-3461. Can you give me an idea where you are? county at least? Thanks...


----------



## MizzEfron92 (Jul 31, 2006)

[/B]


Rockie said:


> Mizz, please do call me anytime (631) 678-3461. Can you give me an idea where you are? county at least? Thanks...


I am in Uniondale NY, by the coliseum I was able to catch the bird again. This time I am keeping him confined, and I will *TRY* to contact you.


----------



## MizzEfron92 (Jul 31, 2006)

I would also like to say sorry, I really have no clue what I was doing letting him just fly and then not doing anything, Now that I have him back I feel foolish, childish and DUMB. I really do want to keep him, but I know that at the moment I cannot.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

MizzEfron92 said:


> I would also like to say sorry, I really have no clue what I was doing letting him just fly and then not doing anything, Now that I have him back I feel foolish, childish and DUMB. I really do want to keep him, but I know that at the moment I cannot.


Well, it is done and we all have had lessons to learn in life, you must think of what is in the birds best interest now, and that is sometimes hard to do. Please follow thru now and call Leslie. 

Thank you


----------

